# Fs2004



## GermansRGeniuses (Oct 31, 2004)

I'm bored, sooooooooooooooooooooo....



Anyone want a pic of their hometown taken from above, virtually?

You can pretty much choose your aircraft of choice, too...

I have everything from the Wright Flyer to the Pilotless Globalhawk...


If you do want a pic snapped, tell me what aircraft, and I'll install/find/download/select it and take it!

If your choice is yes, just list your hometown or a place near it with an airport and give me directions to your town if need be.




8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 31, 2004)

I can do the same  Try and locate Launceston In Cornwall, Thats as near as your gonna get 8) Have you downloaded a P-38 yet? 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 31, 2004)

Bodmin is the closest airport, but its more of a field in a village, so you need a small plane to take off from there  Believe me, I tried it with the 747, it doesnt work...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Oct 31, 2004)

Yeah, I have a P-38 F, G, and H...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 31, 2004)

Possibly the 3 least well known versions then


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Oct 31, 2004)

Ok, I have... (installed)

A harrier, an F-16, A340, weird thing from an anime, Global hawk, Aero Design 500, Aeronca K, NAMC Ys-11, An-2T, An-2V, An-124, An-225, An-24RV, An-30, Arado E.555, As350 Ecureuil, Auster Mk.V, B-58 Hustler, Boeing 717, 737-400, 737-800, 747-400, 747-400 (one is default), 777, Beechcraft Baron, Kingair, Volpar Beech 18, Volpar Beech 18 on floats, Avro Vulcan, Bell47, Bell 47 on floats, Ov-1D, Bell 206, BMW Schnellbomber 1, Md-82, NF Mossie, Bv155, Bv222, Bv P-194, Diamond Katan and Eclipse, Cessna 172, 182, 208, 208B, C-82 Packet, Cc-138, C-130, Corsair F4U-7, Curtiss Jenny, DeHav Comet, Dc-3, Extra 300, Fairey Delta, V-22, various A320's, the Trimotor, Meteor T7, Vickers Varsity, Various Agusta 109 models, Hurri IIA, Howard 500 and cargo version, A319, A321, Il-86, Jaguar Xk-120, Ju-187, Ju Ef-112, Kawasaki C-1 and Ec-1, Learjet, Bellanca scout on wheels, tundra wheels, skis, and floats, Bellanca Super Decathalon, Lockheed Vega, Mag Basis 15 (fictional glider made by adlabs6 over at il2skins), Mb.339, Martin Baker Mb.5 (basically a Griffon 'Stang), Me-262A, Me-262B, Me Wespe, Me-108, Mig-19, Mooney Bravo, Northrop N-9MB, YF-107, P-38's F,G,H, Fokker 70 and 100, Gloster Whittle Pioneer, Piper Cub, Pzl.24, Robinson R22, Schweizer glider, Sea Fury G-Fury, Sea Fury T.20, Sikorsky S-61N, Spirit of St. Louis, Bv-141, Su-27, T-28, T-33, Tempest II and VI, Nakajima Tenrai, Tu-114, ER-2, Tr-1A, Vickers Vc10 and Super Vc10, Vickers Vimy, Wright Flyer, X-15, X-24, XB-70, X-35 A,B,&C, YS-11A Japanese Coast Guard, and finally, an F-84...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 31, 2004)

wow


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Oct 31, 2004)

That's just the arsenal I have installed...

Here's a list I typed up in July in a convo with Crazy...


Wert4580: wing views for 747 and 737
Wert4580: a Zero/Zeke
Wert4580: Aero Commander 500
Wert4580: Aeronca K
Wert4580: AI Floatplane traffic
Wert4580: AI ship traffic
Wert4580: Airbus A320-200
Wert4580: Airbus A330
Wert4580: An-2T and 2V
Wert4580: An-225 "Mriya" (dream)
Wert4580: Avro Anson
Wert4580: An-30
Wert4580: An-24RV
Wert4580: Arecibo Radio Observatory
Wert4580: As 350 Ecureuil
Wert4580: B-2 Spirit 
Wert4580: B-17E
Wert4580: B-47
Wert4580: B-58 "Hustler"
Wert4580: Be-103 (Beriev) amphibian
Wert4580: two Rio De Janeiro scenery improvments
Wert4580: a Bell 47 and its sounds
Wert4580: a Bellanca Scout and Super Decathalon
Wert4580: a Mercedes Sl600 (yes, the car)
Wert4580: a Bf-110 G-2 and sounds
Wert4580: a Bf-110 G-4 (the nachtjager)
Wert4580: a Cessna O-1 Bird Dog
Wert4580: Boeing 717-200
Wert4580: VASP Boeing 737-200
Wert4580: 747-Freight
Wert4580: Boeing 757
Wert4580: Boeing 767
Wert4580: Australian Bordertown
Wert4580: Bremen, Germany
Wert4580: C-1 and Ec-1 (Japanese cargo jet)
Wert4580: C-5 Galaxy
Wert4580: a C-46 Commando
Wert4580: C-82 Packet
Wert4580: C-133
Wert4580: CAC Wirraway (Texan trainer)
Wert4580: Carriers and improved textures for ‘em
Wert4580: Cc-138
Wert4580: concorde gauges for a couple of planes
Wert4580: Cv-10T "Cargo Bronco"
Wert4580: Dagger A
Wert4580: Dauphin chopper
Wert4580: Dc-44 prop liner
Wert4580: Dhc-6
Wert4580: Diamond Da-20 Katana and Da-20 Evolution
Wert4580: Ec-120B Colibri
Wert4580: Eclipse business jet
Wert4580: Electra prop liner (based on Ventura maritime patrol of WWII fame)
Wert4580: extra textures for it
Wert4580: Embraer 170
Wert4580: Eurofighter and afterburner effects
Wert4580: F4F Wildcat
Wert4580: F-14 and improvement/update/patch
Wert4580: F-16 and AB effects
Wert4580: F-18A
Wert4580: Fa-18E
Wert4580: F-104J and F-104RJ Recce
Wert4580: Night Effects
Wert4580: Fairey Delta (led to concorde)
Wert4580: Ju-52 on floats
Wert4580: a flying submarine (looks like something out of a 70’s TV show)
Wert4580: a Fokker 100-70 liner
Wert4580: a Fouga, Brasilian texture and patch
Wert4580: Goianesia airfield
Wert4580: Grass and Dirt landing trip effects
Wert4580: Henschel Hsp-87 X-Plane
Wert4580: High Alaska Meshes I&II
Wert4580: Hilo, Hawaii
Wert4580: Honolulu
Wert4580: Howard 500
Wert4580: Il-86
Wert4580: Improved tower lights
Wert4580: Indian Motorcycle
Wert4580: a Jaguar Xk120
Wert4580: Japanese Coast Guard Ys-11
Wert4580: a Jet Provost trainer
Wert4580: another Ju-52
Wert4580: Ju Ef. 126 x-plane 
Wert4580: thatd be it
Wert4580: Kahului Hawaii
Wert4580: Kai Tak China 
Wert4580: a Knee Board web browser (for long flights, it allows web surfing within it)
Wert4580: Kona Hawaii
Wert4580: an L-17B-C
Wert4580: a trainer/FAC
Wert4580: (L-17 description)
Wert4580: Lancair Legacy
Wert4580: LAX improvement
Wert4580: EE Lightning
Wert4580: M.A.T.S. Super Connie
Wert4580: Mb-339
Wert4580: Mb.5
Wert4580: Me-108
Wert4580: Me-262, Trainer, Nachtjager
Wert4580: Memphis Belle
Wert4580: Meteor T-Mk.7
Wert4580: Mig-19
Wert4580: "Mig-31" from Firefox movie
Wert4580: Mirage 3
Wert4580: Mirage F-1
Wert4580: a Mossie
Wert4580: new asphalt taxiway textures
Wert4580: Oil Rigs
Wert4580: P-38
Wert4580: "Panel"~dont really know...
Wert4580: Parafoil (type of chute for gliding)
Wert4580: prop dust and wash effects
Wert4580: Uber P.11c Pzl.24
Wert4580: RAF Oulton
Wert4580: Redcliffe, Ozzie
Wert4580: Ryan SC
Wert4580: S-39
Wert4580: SA Bulldog
Wert4580: Sea Fury T-Mk.20
Wert4580: Sikorsky S-61N
Wert4580: Sopwith Triplane
Wert4580: Statue of Liberty improvement
Wert4580: Stearman biplane
Wert4580: Su-27
Wert4580: Sunderland
Wert4580: Super Etendard
Wert4580: Super Otter
Wert4580: fictional "Super Car"
Wert4580: T-33
Wert4580: Ta-183 "Huckebein"
Wert4580: Taipei 1 (World’s tallest building)
Wert4580: Tempest Mk.II
Wert4580: Tempest Mk.VI
Wert4580: Terrain CFG mod (adds road signs, etc.)
Wert4580: Thailand carriers
Wert4580: Tiger Moth
Wert4580: Tornadoes Gr.4 and Fmk.3
Wert4580: Tower of Freedom (new WTC)
Wert4580: Tu-154 Careless
Wert4580: V-1
Wert4580: Vickers Valetta, Vanguard, Varsity, Viscount [800, 700, 758] ,Viking, Vc-10
Wert4580: improved Vegas
Wert4580: Flying Pancake prototype V-173
Wert4580: Waco Classic
Wert4580: Waikato NZ carrier
Wert4580: Water Effects
Wert4580: Wave Effects
Wert4580: X-15
Wert4580: X-24A
Wert4580: Xb-70
Wert4580: Yf-23
Wert4580: Yorkshire Private airstrip
Wert4580: Ys-11 Base Package
Wert4580: All the required patches and uppies


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 31, 2004)

i say again, wow


----------



## Crazy (Oct 31, 2004)

wow is right, I showed that to some fellow fs2004 junkies who thought they had a lot of planes, and THEY were amazed


----------



## kiwimac (Oct 31, 2004)

OK, lets try Ashburton, South Island, NZ (there is a small local airfield) from a Macchi Mc 205 or a Regianne 2005 / Fiat G.55.

THAT should keep you busy!

Kiwimac


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Oct 31, 2004)

Sure, it shall be done!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 31, 2004)

Ive got the Fiat G.55, Its pretty damn good.

I WILL get more planes than GrG, Im very competitive.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Oct 31, 2004)

You wish, buddy!


YOU HATH NOT THE POWER OF THE BROADBAND!!!


Oh yeah, who is your G.55 made by?


Or where did you get it?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 31, 2004)

I got it from simviation.com

Ah, but I hath the power of many long hours on the net  and when we get broadband (very soon!) your gonna have to play second fiddle to me mate


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Oct 31, 2004)

You really believe you can beat my 2.55gigs of files?


NEVER!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 31, 2004)

Yes, i believe. You belive i wont? NEVER!

NB: as an example of how persistant with my "projects" i am, i have 7526 pictures of cars on my computer, some 500 pics of planes, hundreds of fonts ive downloaded and many pointless spreadsheets.

When I wanna do something, I do it and I dont stop until ive done it.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Oct 31, 2004)

Not sure about your knowledge of FRAPS, but since we're in this screenie thing together, I thought I'd let you know...


Also, if you would like a no-cd patch for this and FB, just give me a ring via PM...


http://www.fraps.com/download.htm

FRAPS allows you to save movies and take snapshots, although the Fs2004 defualt movie makeer is better as the movies are smaller in size...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 31, 2004)

No ta, I doubt i'll be playing FB for a while anyway.

Cant you just press print screen when you're flying anyway?


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Oct 31, 2004)

Here ya go, Kiwi!

As a bonus I got pics of the He-280 as well as the Centauro!

Hope Ye Like!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 1, 2004)

That the area you live Kiwi?


----------



## MichaelHenley (Nov 3, 2004)

Okeydoke... My turn!
Can you get a B-17G flying north (about 5 mins flying time) from Archerfield Airport, Brisbane? I'll try and get a map on here.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 3, 2004)

What's the town called?

Any landmarks I should follow?


----------



## MichaelHenley (Nov 3, 2004)

I'll look for it on the whereis.com.au website, when it gets back online. But it just occured to me, I could use an online atlas...


----------



## MichaelHenley (Nov 4, 2004)

Here we go, heres a photo. Travel from archerfield airport (Crosshairs) to the little Buildings, (My House).


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 5, 2004)

there are many "little buildings", that doesn't help much.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 5, 2004)

No, theres a building icon on the map which I gather is where he means.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 6, 2004)

ah those little tower block icons south of "Corinda"??


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 6, 2004)

Ok heres my shot.....

The airport is Islip in New York, on Long Island... The red star is for Smithtown..... Get a shot of that in a Fw-190D or a Ta-152 and I'll be impressed.... Immensly.... 

You could also try to get a shot of Lake Ronkonkoma...


----------



## MichaelHenley (Nov 6, 2004)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> ah those little tower block icons south of "Corinda"??



Yes- That IS What I meant.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 7, 2004)

i wonder how they get placenames on maps like that.................


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 7, 2004)

Which name??????


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 7, 2004)

sorry meant to say how they get them on the ground, a terrible joke that went terribly wrong...............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 7, 2004)

Good god that WOULD have been a bad joke


----------



## MichaelHenley (Nov 9, 2004)

Hey GrG's- when are those pics coming around?


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 9, 2004)

Today or tommorrow, I'll get 'em!


----------



## MichaelHenley (Nov 9, 2004)

Okidoki- I'm okay wid' dat!


----------



## HealzDevo (Nov 13, 2004)

Okay I want a picture of a town called Maryborough in Queensland, Australia from a B-36 Peace-Maker. So far as I know it should be in FS2004 as it was in FS2002. At least it is in the Australian version of the software along with a lot of other real-world Australian airports. Also Hervey Bay, Queensland Australia from an AH-64 Apache. There those two should keep you busy.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 13, 2004)

Unfortunately, I don;t have either of those aircraft...


Any other choices?


I'm gonna get a temporary version of it for comments from a Tu-144...


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 13, 2004)

GrG still waiting to see if u can get my shot from Long Island dude....


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 13, 2004)

My Fs has been undergoing performance problems...


Once they're sorted, all the pic shall be "published" here...


HD, what type of picture do you want of Hervey Bay?


I was about to get the picture, but it was fairly vague and didn't know what you wanted in it...


----------



## MichaelHenley (Nov 14, 2004)

Dear God The B-36 is BIG!!! I saw a photo of it compared to the B-29.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 15, 2004)

Yeah!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 15, 2004)

I prefer the B-29 though...


----------



## MichaelHenley (Nov 16, 2004)

Yes- Doesn't have "The Incredible Hulk"-Style size attached!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 17, 2004)

I found a pretty good profile yesterday with the B-36 in it, comparing the sizes of planes...Ill look for it later and post it.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 20, 2004)

Ive been gone away for another week and yet still no pics from u GrG concerning where we live pics.... Kinda disapointed that u havent come through on ur idea.....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 20, 2004)

Well he does have to go to school...being a weekend I should think he'll do it withiin the next couple of days


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 21, 2004)

Most likely Monday, this week I had a party to attend and I shall be infatuated with Pacific Fighters tommorrow...


That and the above problems I mentioned...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 21, 2004)

Ok, guys.


I've been getting a lot of heads-ups about this, so I'm gonna get to the matter...


Les, I know wha you want, but a)I have no Fw-190D or Ta-152, and b) most of Fs2004's scenery is VERY similar, so I need to know what type of picture you'd like, like something of the shore, the center of the town, etc...


Same for you, MH, although I do have the B-17...

HD, I have no B-36, and I need o know what type of picture you want...


Help me, and I'll help you!


----------



## MichaelHenley (Nov 21, 2004)

Okeydoke. If you can't get corinda, head for the center of the CBD. Big towers 'n' all stuff.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 21, 2004)

Alright, I'll get the towers!


See, people, this is what I needed all along...


----------



## HealzDevo (Nov 21, 2004)

Ok, then Hervey Bay Airport Queensland from a Spitfire. Also Maryborough Airport Queensland from a Mustang please.


----------



## MichaelHenley (Nov 21, 2004)

Aah... I guess it _is_ a bit too much to expect a flight sim to have aerial mapping of the complete world!


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 21, 2004)

HealzDevo said:


> Ok, then Hervey Bay Airport Queensland from a Spitfire. Also Maryborough Airport Queensland from a Mustang please.





Yeah, that's fine, but _what_ do you want the pic to be of? (e.g. the airport itself...)


----------



## HealzDevo (Nov 23, 2004)

Yes, the airport itself would be nice. By the way I know under FS2002 I saw a great model of a B-36 Peacemaker. There is also a great one of the Apache but then I downloaded those two as they were personal favorites of mine. The B-36 is down the list at about number six of my top ten.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 23, 2004)

Some models from FS2002 also work in FS2004 as well.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 23, 2004)

Yeah, but some when you try don't appear right...

Example?

A B-36 I had had messed up textures, no visible propellors, among other problems...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 23, 2004)

lesofprimus said:


> Ok heres my shot.....
> 
> The airport is Islip in New York, on Long Island... The red star is for Smithtown..... Get a shot of that in a Fw-190D or a Ta-152 and I'll be impressed.... Immensly....
> 
> You could also try to get a shot of Lake Ronkonkoma...




Ok, I got HD's pics, and am in the process of getting Mh's...


I've just checked, and there is no "Islip" Airport...


Oh yeah, CC, get a Program called Speedup for FS...



It speeds it up, basically!


http://library.avsim.net/download.php?DLID=56978



Also, Les, is an Me-262 fine for the pic?

I have the A-1a and B-1a (Nightfighter).


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 23, 2004)

Hmmm, new problem, MH...


WHAT'S/WHERE'S THE CBD?!


I have no idea what to look for...


If you get a hold of me before 9:30, I can get it today...


Right now it's 8:35, btw.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 24, 2004)

Here ya go, HD!



Sorry I had no Spitfire on my system...



_BOTH PICTURES ARE ONE MEGABYTE IN SIZE!!!_


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 24, 2004)

they still take ages!! those pics skyraider posted from the airshows loaded quicker than this!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 24, 2004)

Yeah lanc 1MB is pretty big....


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 24, 2004)

Oh yeah, I shall resize all pics for requests to 1mb .jpeg or less, but shall keep a larger (original) 2.25mb .bmp which shall be available upon request


----------



## HealzDevo (Nov 24, 2004)

Oh, very nice, very nice. Thank-you for the pictures. Healz.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 24, 2004)

Two questions.

1) Would you like Hervey Bay from a Spitfire? (I have Mk.IX and Mk.XIV)

2)If you do or don't, would you like the original photos? (Bigger and in a 
2.25mb .bmp format for higher quality...)


----------



## MichaelHenley (Nov 24, 2004)

Here we go! Travel from "end" (Brisbane Airport) to "Start" (CBD).
It should work now!


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 24, 2004)

Alright, I have a holiday so I'll be able to get it for sure, most likely today...


Just wanna make a quick excursion through Switzerland from Zurich...

Anyone know which way to the Swiss Alps from Zurich Airport?


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 25, 2004)

Oh yeah, HD, the Spitfire Mk.XIV is a "Hooded" (Malcolm) one, not the kinds with the bubble canopy...


MH, I couldn't find the CBD (Central Business District? Is that what it stands for?), but shall look again...


----------



## HealzDevo (Nov 25, 2004)

Thank-you it would be lovely to have the photo of the Hooded (Malcolm) Spitfire Mk.XIV. I'm not picky with the Spitfires, I like them all. Yes CBD does stand for Central Business District, GRG. Healz


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 24, 2004)

Alright, the pics are 1024x768 (I think the Au-1 makes a good wallpaper), but are HUGE physically, at 2.25mb each...


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 24, 2004)

GrG, any plane is cool man.. Any Fw-190 or Me-109...... P-38..... Corsair.... Hellcat.....

U remember the shot Im lookin 4 still??


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 24, 2004)

GermansRGeniuses said:


> Ok, guys.
> 
> 
> I've been getting a lot of heads-ups about this, so I'm gonna get to the matter...
> ...






GermansRGeniuses said:


> Lesofprimus said:
> 
> 
> > lesofprimus wrote:
> ...





You must have overlooked those, oh well...


Anyway, anything else I can attempt?


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 29, 2004)

I overlooked ur post....

How bout a shot over Manhatten, its west of JFK or La Guardia airports....


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 29, 2004)

Like that one?


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 29, 2004)

Yea but with a better fighter aircraft????? Russian.... German......


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 29, 2004)

Cool, I'll see what I can do - for some reason good WW2 fighters are hard to come by for free, except for that corsair, but that's an F4U-7/Au-1 pack, not of WW2 vintage...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 29, 2004)

Hmm, would a Sea Fury be okay?


I can get a T.Mk.20, T.Mk.20 on floats (fictional), an airshow Fb.11, a Tempest Mk.VI, and a Tempest Mk.II...


I'll search for other good ones...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 29, 2004)

I have a fairly good P-47...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 29, 2004)

I also have an excellent Hurricane and La-7...


Then again, I started my file collection from scratch, it is now way more organized and categorized...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 29, 2004)

Mine isnt, I cant find anything for shit


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 2, 2005)

Here they are, finally...


For some reason, some photos contain the "paused" watermark, even though I snapped them when it wasn't showing...

Also, for some reason, pics 3 and 5 made the plane disappear...


My favorites are numbers one and six...


Displayed are the reduced .jpegs, the full size bitmaps are in the .zip...

Feel free to edit as you wish, like adding black bars to the top and bottom of the sixth to make it appear as a widescreen image... (I think it looks cool)

Without further ado...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 2, 2005)

Very Very Sweet.....


----------



## mosquitoman (Jan 21, 2005)

Can you try Saffron Walden, Essex, England?
It's near Duxford and has a very big church steeple


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 21, 2005)

Any plane suggestions?



Name it, I will probably have it or know where to find it...


I even have the Db605 engined Spitfire Mk.Vb!


----------



## evangilder (Jan 21, 2005)

How about a C-46 over Camarillo?


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 22, 2005)

C-46? "You're breakin' my balls man, breakin' my balls!"





I'll see if I can find one!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jan 22, 2005)

A mosquito, for the duxford one please


----------



## evangilder (Jan 22, 2005)

Okay, I figured a C-46 would be tough. How about an SNJ, yellow would be preferred.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 22, 2005)

There's one I found...








SNJ-4, for the Aeronavale...

Howsa 'bout 'em?


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 22, 2005)

Actaully, never mind those two!

I happened to find China Doll AND a yellow Snj-5!






I'll get pics with both, and mm, I have a great Mossie Nf.Mk.II (Something like that) for your Duxford shot!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 22, 2005)

Actually, that Texan looks pretty good!  
Except for the French Navy markings!


----------



## evangilder (Jan 22, 2005)

GRG, You are THE MAN! I thought the C-46 was a long shot. Not only did you find a C-46, but China Doll! Very cool! Thanks!

The SNJ does look very good, I was hoping for yellow, because the one that I will be getting my ride in soon, is a yellow SNJ-5. But the C-46 is sweet!


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 22, 2005)

I got that too!







Too damn right I'm the man!


----------



## evangilder (Jan 22, 2005)

That one looks pretty good too. Good old NAS Glenview. I had a friend whose dad flew out of there regularly.

Too damn right? Oh so humble too!


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 23, 2005)

_SON OF A BITCH!!!_    



Evan, I got your pics, three of 'em actually, but bloody FRAPS didn't save them!!!



Anyway, here's one I got of a Ta-152C over Manhattan, since that was the plane les originally wanted.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 23, 2005)

some very nice pics GrG.......


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 23, 2005)

Cool... Thx GrG....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 23, 2005)

Great pics GrG...Seen as I dont play FS2004 very much, and when I do its only to try out a new plane ive downloaded, You couldnt get a pic of Launceston Castle in Cornwall from a P-38 for me could you? Thanks.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 23, 2005)

Bummer GRG! Oh well, you can try again when you get a chance. No hurry. Cool shots for Les too.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 23, 2005)

i'd love to see launceston castle in a game...............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 23, 2005)

It prolly is in FS2004...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 23, 2005)

i'd be very impressed if it is...........


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 23, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Great pics GrG...Seen as I dont play FS2004 very much, and when I do its only to try out a new plane ive downloaded, You couldnt get a pic of Launceston Castle in Cornwall from a P-38 for me could you? Thanks.




Any model choices?


There are a few, like the prototype, Night Lightning, P-38F,G,H, and L...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 23, 2005)

The L please...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 27, 2005)

Look, CC, your favorite plane!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 28, 2005)

Wow. You suck.



I thought it was P.108 when I saw that link but no, you disappointed me


----------

